# What is the "my friend" function for?



## gary

What is this "Friends" function? Is this like MySpace where we accumulate special friends; where I'll be yours if you be mine, and then we judge a person's merit and popularity on how many special friends s/he can have? Or are there other functions, like if you're someone's friend, you automatically are alerted to posts they might make or some other kind of informative information about them that you might want to know?

I mean absolutely no offense to anyone who has posted a request to be my special friend :angel4:. You are my friends, anyway. But I just don't know if this is supposed to be for fun, entertainment, adolescent self-aggrandizement, or a helpful function regarding communications and information. Can someone please let me know so I can get with the program?  Thanks.


----------



## kcp

gary said:


> What is this "Friends" function? Is this like MySpace where we accumulate special friends; where I'll be yours if you be mine, and then we judge a person's merit and popularity on how many special friends s/he can have?


Yep. That's what it's for.
Plus, if you're really cool, nice and stuff, you get to be *MY* friend -- Doesn't that make you feel extra special


----------



## Henry D

Heck- whan a female member of the forum asked me to be her friend I went shopping on line and tried to find a lime green doubleknit leisure suit so I could look cool in case she came through Minnesota. 

Then Carl put me on his list and I went back to jeans and T-shirts.....

Seriously- the function is a mystery to me. Is there some "help" link I can follow to elucidate things?


----------



## MartinMods

It's for people who post things that no-one likes.


----------



## gary

Henry H said:


> Heck- whan a female member of the forum asked me to be her friend I went shopping on line and tried to find a lime green doubleknit leisure suit so I could look cool in case she came through Minnesota.


Uff da!


----------



## spartacus

kcp said:


> gary said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this "Friends" function? Is this like MySpace where we accumulate special friends; where I'll be yours if you be mine, and then we judge a person's merit and popularity on how many special friends s/he can have?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. That's what it's for.
> Plus, if you're really cool, nice and stuff, you get to be *MY* friend -- Doesn't that make you feel extra special
Click to expand...

What about the toast?


----------



## jazzbluescat

Where is this My Friend function? Other than receiving a few requests via PM to be Friends (I responded, don't know if my response went through because after watching the little 'message being sent' circle going round and round for five minutes I lost interest) I would never known about it.

Add this to the growing list of irregularities my computer is having with SOTW.

fun city


----------



## jazzbluescat

Henry H said:


> Heck- whan a female member of the forum asked me to be her friend I went shopping on line and tried to find a lime green doubleknit leisure suit so I could look cool in case she came through Minnesota.
> 
> .....


I know! I thought I'd gotten a mail-order bride.


----------



## Little Sax

You can limit what is seen in your profile so that some things can only be seen by registered users, other things can only be seen by friends, etc.,


----------



## spartacus

The few people who have solicited me are long time members of SOTW to whom I have sent, via e-mail and PDFs, tons of sheet music, fake books, rare and expensive jazz books, etc. etc. Now, either they like me and my sense of humor or they like getting goodies and they want to stay on my good side. I figure both. People that I have solicited to be friends are people with a sense of humor, knowledgeable and, I like reading their posts. I expect nothing from them.
I consider my self approachable by anyone. I have nothing to hide. I am ordinary and down to earth. I do not live in an ivory tower. I know very little about the world and even less about music. What little I do know, I am willing to share, if asked. 
No one has ever asked me "how many friends do you have?" And I have never asked anyone that question. 
For me, the number of friends I have has nothing to do with status or my placement in the world. The number of friends I have does not increase my income, or make me feel any better about the world I live in. 
I am old and I am dying. When I pass on, maybe someone will remember me and smile knowing that they were my friend. If not, so be it. 

"I do my thing and you do your thing.
I am not in this world to live up to your expectations,
And you are not in this world to live up to mine.
You are you, and I am I, and if by chance we find each other, it's beautiful.
If not, it can't be helped."
(Fritz Perls, 1969)


----------



## MyMartinTenor

Little Sax said:


> You can limit what is seen in your profile so that some things can only be seen by registered users, other things can only be seen by friends, etc.,


Ah - ha! That's a useful function. I will have to go explore it.....


----------



## jazzbluescat

spartacus said:


> The few people who have solicited me are long time members of SOTW to whom I have sent, via e-mail and PDFs, tons of sheet music, fake books, rare and expensive jazz books, etc. etc. Now, either they like me and my sense of humor or they like getting goodies and they want to stay on my good side. I figure both. People that I have solicited to be friends are people with a sense of humor, knowledgeable and, I like reading their posts. I expect nothing from them.
> I consider my self approachable by anyone. I have nothing to hide. I am ordinary and down to earth. I do not live in an ivory tower. I know very little about the world and even less about music. What little I do know, I am willing to share, if asked.
> No one has ever asked me "how many friends do you have?" And I have never asked anyone that question.
> For me, the number of friends I have has nothing to do with status or my placement in the world. The number of friends I have does not increase my income, or make me feel any better about the world I live in.
> I am old and I am dying. When I pass on, maybe someone will remember me and smile knowing that they were my friend. If not, so be it.
> 
> "I do my thing and you do your thing.
> I am not in this world to live up to your expectations,
> And you are not in this world to live up to mine.
> You are you, and I am I, and if by chance we find each other, it's beautiful.
> If not, it can't be helped."
> (Fritz Perls, 1969)


*sniff* That was beautiful..:shock:


----------



## jrvinson45

spartacus said:


> The few people who have solicited me are long time members of SOTW to whom I have sent, via e-mail and PDFs, tons of sheet music, fake books, rare and expensive jazz books, etc. etc. Now, either they like me and my sense of humor or they like getting goodies and they want to stay on my good side. I figure both. People that I have solicited to be friends are people with a sense of humor, knowledgeable and, I like reading their posts. I expect nothing from them.
> I consider my self approachable by anyone. I have nothing to hide. I am ordinary and down to earth. I do not live in an ivory tower. I know very little about the world and even less about music. What little I do know, I am willing to share, if asked.
> No one has ever asked me "how many friends do you have?" And I have never asked anyone that question.
> For me, the number of friends I have has nothing to do with status or my placement in the world. The number of friends I have does not increase my income, or make me feel any better about the world I live in.
> I am old and I am dying. When I pass on, maybe someone will remember me and smile knowing that they were my friend. If not, so be it.
> 
> "I do my thing and you do your thing.
> I am not in this world to live up to your expectations,
> And you are not in this world to live up to mine.
> You are you, and I am I, and if by chance we find each other, it's beautiful.
> If not, it can't be helped."
> (Fritz Perls, 1969)


We're all in this for the short term, but I lost my mom to COPD about a year and a half ago and I know what the prognosis is. I guess my advanced corornary artery disease just means I'm one of the luckier ones. I for one will always remember you with a smile. Thanks for being "Sparty."


----------



## Bebopalot

What's the use of having a friend you can't shake hands with or make fun of their toupee?


----------



## mascio

kcp said:


> Yep. That's what it's for.
> Plus, if you're really cool, nice and stuff, you get to be *MY* friend -- Doesn't that make you feel extra special


Scary.:shaking2:


----------



## kcp

mascio said:


> kcp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. That's what it's for.
> Plus, if you're really cool, nice and stuff, you get to be *MY* friend -- Doesn't that make you feel extra special
> 
> 
> 
> Scary.:shaking2:
Click to expand...

Yeah I know I'm disturbed


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

jazzbluescat said:


> Where is this My Friend function? Other than receiving a few requests via PM to be Friends (I responded, don't know if my response went through because after watching the little 'message being sent' circle going round and round for five minutes I lost interest) I would never known about it.
> .......................


Please go to:
http://forum.saxontheweb.net/member.php?u=9352


----------



## gary

Thanks, Spartacus. Beautiful thoughts.


----------



## spartacus

Simple Gifts 

Simple Gifts was written by Shaker Elder Joseph Brackett, Jr. in 1848. It was first published in The Gift to be Simple: Shaker Rituals and Songs. Simple Gifts was a work song sung by the United Society of Believers in Christ's Second Appearing (more commonly called the Shakers, an offshoot of the Quakers). 

'Tis the gift to be simple,
'tis the gift to be free,
'tis the gift to come down where you ought to be,
And when we find ourselves in the place just right,
It will be in the valley of love and delight.

Refrain: 

When true simplicity is gained,
To bow and to bend we shan't be ashamed.
To turn, turn will be our delight,
'Til by turning, turning we come round right

'Tis the gift to be loved and that love to return,
'Tis the gift to be taught and a richer gift to learn,
And when we expect of others what we try to live each day,
Then we'll all live together and we'll all learn to say, 

Refrain: 

'Tis the gift to have friends and a true friend to be,
'Tis the gift to think of others not to only think of "me",
And when we hear what others really think and really feel,
Then we'll all live together with a love that is real. 

'Tis the gift to be simple,
'tis the gift to be free,
'tis the gift to come down where you ought to be,
And when we find ourselves in the place just right,
It will be in the valley of love and delight.


----------



## bari_sax_diva

Little Sax said:


> You can limit what is seen in your profile so that some things can only be seen by registered users, other things can only be seen by friends, etc.,


You mean I can just tell my friends where I hid all the bodies?

KIDDING, OkAAAY?!?!


----------



## hakukani

spartacus said:


> Simple Gifts
> 
> Simple Gifts was written by Shaker Elder Joseph Brackett, Jr. in 1848. It was first published in The Gift to be Simple: Shaker Rituals and Songs. Simple Gifts was a work song sung by the United Society of Believers in Christ's Second Appearing (more commonly called the Shakers, an offshoot of the Quakers).
> 
> 'Tis the gift to be simple,
> 'tis the gift to be free,
> 'tis the gift to come down where you ought to be,
> And when we find ourselves in the place just right,
> It will be in the valley of love and delight.
> 
> Refrain:
> 
> When true simplicity is gained,
> To bow and to bend we shan't be ashamed.
> To turn, turn will be our delight,
> 'Til by turning, turning we come round right
> 
> 'Tis the gift to be loved and that love to return,
> 'Tis the gift to be taught and a richer gift to learn,
> And when we expect of others what we try to live each day,
> Then we'll all live together and we'll all learn to say,
> 
> Refrain:
> 
> 'Tis the gift to have friends and a true friend to be,
> 'Tis the gift to think of others not to only think of "me",
> And when we hear what others really think and really feel,
> Then we'll all live together with a love that is real.
> 
> 'Tis the gift to be simple,
> 'tis the gift to be free,
> 'tis the gift to come down where you ought to be,
> And when we find ourselves in the place just right,
> It will be in the valley of love and delight.


Didn't they die off because they didn't reproduce?


----------



## retread

hakukani said:


> spartacus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Tis the gift to be simple,
> 
> 
> 
> That explains why they smirked and said I was gifted.
> 
> 
> 
> Hakukani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't they die off because they didn't reproduce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought they went into furniture design.
Click to expand...


----------



## RootyTootoot

No friends, eh gary? :twisted:


----------



## jazzbluescat

... ---...---...---


----------



## spartacus

hakukani;1068270
Didn't they die off because they didn't reproduce?:)[/quote said:


> Yes, they were _Just Friends_
> 
> I like the Charlie Parker version best
> 
> And then theres the women folk who want to be "just friends" - you know the type.


----------



## hakukani

spartacus said:


> hakukani;1068270
> Didn't they die off because they didn't reproduce?:)[/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they were _Just Friends_
> 
> I like the Charlie Parker version best
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Sonny Stitt version that I like, too.
Click to expand...


----------



## jrvinson45

bari_sax_diva said:


> Little Sax said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can limit what is seen in your profile so that some things can only be seen by registered users, other things can only be seen by friends, etc.,
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I can just tell my friends where I hid all the bodies?
> 
> KIDDING, OkAAAY?!?!
Click to expand...

A friend will help you move. A REAL friend will help you move a body. Don't remember where I heard that.


----------



## spartacus

jrvinson45 said:


> bari_sax_diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Sax said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can limit what is seen in your profile so that some things can only be seen by registered users, other things can only be seen by friends, etc.,
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I can just tell my friends where I hid all the bodies?
> 
> KIDDING, OkAAAY?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A friend will help you move. A REAL friend will help you move a body. Don't remember where I heard that.
Click to expand...

Hey, Mike Tyson lives in your neighborhood. I hear he would like to move some bodies.


----------



## spartacus

RootyTootoot said:


> No friends, eh gary? :twisted:


I tried but got a 'no comprehende'


----------



## Pete Thomas

I don't think this function is working properly, I got some email notifications of friend requests and a link to visit so that I can approve them, but the page the link goes to has no requests waiting for approval. Hmmm.


----------



## RootyTootoot

Pete Thomas said:


> I don't think this function is working properly, I got some email notifications of friend requests and a link to visit so that I can approve them, but the page the link goes to has no requests waiting for approval. Hmmm.


No friends, eh Pete? :twisted:


----------



## DixieSax

spartacus said:


> jrvinson45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bari_sax_diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Sax said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can limit what is seen in your profile so that some things can only be seen by registered users, other things can only be seen by friends, etc.,
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I can just tell my friends where I hid all the bodies?
> 
> KIDDING, OkAAAY?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A friend will help you move. A REAL friend will help you move a body. Don't remember where I heard that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, Mike Tyson lives in your neighborhood. I hear he would like to move some bodies.
Click to expand...

With Jeffrey Dahmer as a friend you never have to worry about moving the bodies.

On a related note, when the cops searched his home they were confused by the way it was furnished. Nothing there but armchairs and footstools... :twisted::twisted:


----------



## martysax

spartacus said:


> People that I have solicited to be friends are people with a sense of humor, knowledgeable and, I like reading their posts. I expect nothing from them.


[Impnt]

:x


----------



## spartacus

martysax said:


> spartacus said:
> 
> 
> 
> People that I have solicited to be friends are people with a sense of humor, knowledgeable and, I like reading their posts. I expect nothing from them.
> 
> 
> 
> [Impnt]
> 
> :x
Click to expand...

Allright, allright, I moved you up the list - anyway I thought you were busy with that good looking mod.

(meet me tonight at Jacques)


----------



## Pete Thomas

RootyTootoot said:


> Pete Thomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this function is working properly, I got some email notifications of friend requests and a link to visit so that I can approve them, but the page the link goes to has no requests waiting for approval. Hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> No friends, eh Pete? :twisted:
Click to expand...

Well, people want to be my friends, but THE SYSTEM doesn't seem to allow it.


----------



## bandmommy

Does the "System" know something that we don't? :shock: 

I'll be friends with just about anyone, but I think you already know that.


----------



## kcp

Pete Thomas said:


> Well, people want to be my friends, but THE SYSTEM doesn't seem to allow it.


Uh? Well you're on my friend's list.


----------



## Pete Thomas

kcp said:


> Pete Thomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, people want to be my friends, but THE SYSTEM doesn't seem to allow it.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh? Well you're on my friend's list.
Click to expand...

That's right, it would only let me have moderators as friends, not normal people. (Er, no offence - I was one remember- you know what I mean?)

EDIT: it works now! I have three friends who aren't mods. (And two who are, thank you Kim).


----------



## spartacus

Pete Thomas said:


> I don't think this function is working properly, I got some email notifications of friend requests and a link to visit so that I can approve them, but the page the link goes to has no requests waiting for approval. Hmmm.


You've been on my request list for a week or so but have not had a response (or its not working like you say). Everyone else responded within a day or two except Simon and he has not been here for awhile.

Update
That was quick - your on the list now -thanks.


----------



## gary

Pete Thomas said:


> I don't think this function is working properly, I got some email notifications of friend requests and a link to visit so that I can approve them, but the page the link goes to has no requests waiting for approval. Hmmm.


Well, I finally "allowed" :twisted: _some_ people (harrumph) to be my special friends, and they are now on my list. Well, almost all. I clicked on tjontheroad too but for some reason that avatar didn't make it from the notification window to my final list. I just don't understand it. :scratch:


----------



## kcp

Pete Thomas said:


> kcp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete Thomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, people want to be my friends, but THE SYSTEM doesn't seem to allow it.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh? Well you're on my friend's list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right, it would only let me have moderators as friends, not normal people. (Er, no offence - I was one remember- you know what I mean?)
> 
> EDIT: it works now! I have three friends who aren't mods. (And two who are, thank you Kim).
Click to expand...

Congratulations on acquiring normal friends along with non-normal ones


----------



## bari_sax_diva

kcp said:


> Congratulations on acquiring normal friends along with non-normal ones


He's achieved what the rest of us can only dream of.


----------



## Grumps

Now we need a thread called "My Friend Invite Was Rejected!" 
That could be a fun one...


----------



## kcp

bari_sax_diva said:


> kcp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on acquiring normal friends along with non-normal ones
> 
> 
> 
> He's achieved what the rest of us can only dream of.
Click to expand...

I believe that you have non-normal friends too


----------



## bandmommy

Anyone with me on thier friends list DEFINATLY has a non-normal friend.


----------



## Kritavi

gary said:


> Pete Thomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, almost all. I clicked on tjontheroad too but for some reason that avatar didn't make it from the notification window to my final list. I just don't understand it. :scratch:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened to old TJ? Haven't seen him around lately.
Click to expand...


----------



## gary

Kritavi said:


> gary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, almost all. I clicked on tjontheroad too but for some reason that avatar didn't make it from the notification window to my final list. I just don't understand it. :scratch:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened to old TJ? Haven't seen him around lately.
Click to expand...

He YAGEd. You missed it? If you did, probably better to just leave it at that.


----------



## Kritavi

Yea, I missed it. Dang, I love those. :x


----------



## spartacus

Grumps said:


> Now we need a thread called "My Friend Invite Was Rejected!"
> That could be a fun one...


Me first. I was rejected by Gary:toothy7:

He thinks I was going to ask for his autograph


----------



## bandmommy

I didn't reject you Uncle Sparty.

There are probably only 2 people here that I would reject.


----------



## Kelly Bucheger

My understanding is that the latest version of vBulletin has a "Friends With Benefits" feature. Will this be implemented on SOTW soon?


----------



## spartacus

bandmommy said:


> I didn't reject you Uncle Sparty.
> 
> There are probably only 2 people here that I would reject.


I luv you too.

Can I have your autograph?

Preferably on a large check made to to occupant.


----------



## martysax

spartacus said:


> bandmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't reject you Uncle Sparty.
> 
> There are probably only 2 people here that I would reject.
> 
> 
> 
> I luv you too.
> 
> Can I have your autograph?
> 
> Preferably on a large check made to to occupant.
Click to expand...

Since when do you have eight legs?


----------



## bluesaxgirl

kcp said:


> gary said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this "Friends" function? Is this like MySpace where we accumulate special friends; where I'll be yours if you be mine, and then we judge a person's merit and popularity on how many special friends s/he can have?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. That's what it's for.
> Plus, if you're really cool, nice and stuff, you get to be *MY* friend -- Doesn't that make you feel extra special
Click to expand...

I got a request from you a week or so ago.
Yup, I feel special! 
You're my only friend (on SOTW friend profiles, that is).
Being an adolescent myself, the stereotype is that I'll be the first to fall for this and sumbit friend requests all over the place. But I'm going to go with the other stereotype about jumping off the cliff if everyone is. So if people start doing it, I'll start doing it.


----------



## tbone1004

I have BandMommy and Kim on my friends list, about it. Didn't actually notice it existed until I got the requests. Still haven't seen the added benefits of it, but apparently Kim's list is pretty small, so I'm going to be thankful I got that one.


----------



## bari_sax_diva

bluesaxgirl said:


> You're my only friend (on SOTW friend profiles, that is).


I wanna be your friend! 
By the way, how's that cold? I'm pretty close to being over mine.


----------



## kcp

bluesaxgirl said:


> [
> I got a request from you a week or so ago.
> Yup, I feel special!
> You're my only friend (on SOTW friend profiles, that is).
> Being an adolescent myself, the stereotype is that I'll be the first to fall for this and sumbit friend requests all over the place. But I'm going to go with the other stereotype about jumping off the cliff if everyone is. So if people start doing it, I'll start doing it.


Well in that case, I think I better take you off my friend list :twisted: ................... just kidding


----------



## Bebopalot

Is this a popularity contest? This whole "friends" thing on SOTW is starting to remind me of how unpopular and disliked I was in high school. It's the jocks vs. the hippies all over again. I'll just sit over here and smoke a joint :hippy2: while I wait for the band room to open and hope this "will you be my friend? :flower:" thing blows over. [Impnt]


----------



## bari_sax_diva

Bebopalot said:


> Is this a popularity contest? This whole "friends" thing on SOTW is starting to remind me of how unpopular and disliked I was in high school. It's the jocks vs. the hippies all over again. I'll just sit over here and smoke a joint :hippy2: while I wait for the band room to open and hope this "will you be my friend? :flower:" thing blows over. [Impnt]


Does that mean you won't be my friend, then?


----------



## gary

bari_sax_diva said:


> Bebopalot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a popularity contest? This whole "friends" thing on SOTW is starting to remind me of how unpopular and disliked I was in high school. It's the jocks vs. the hippies all over again. I'll just sit over here and smoke a joint :hippy2: while I wait for the band room to open and hope this "will you be my friend? :flower:" thing blows over. [Impnt]
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you won't be my friend, then?
Click to expand...

Does that mean you don't have a joint to share, then?


----------



## kcp

Does that mean we can close or move this thread to the the forum lounge now?


----------



## Pete Thomas

Kritavi said:


> Pete Thomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, almost all. I clicked on tjontheroad too but for some reason that avatar didn't make it from the notification window to my final list. I just don't understand it. :scratch:
Click to expand...

That quote is wrong. I didn't say that, Gary did.


----------



## gary

spartacus said:


> Me first. I was rejected by Gary :toothy7


Before you start taking up a collection for poor Sparty, I turned on all the requests to be a friend. I now have seven hundred and sixty friends. You can't see them all, because there wasn't enough room in the present format to show them all at the same time.


----------



## Jazz House

reported spam.


----------



## jrvinson45

Jazz House said:


> reported spam.


This has nothing to do with spam... just wanted to say your current avatar is your best to date.... pretty cool!


----------



## jrvinson45

bari_sax_diva said:


> Little Sax said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can limit what is seen in your profile so that some things can only be seen by registered users, other things can only be seen by friends, etc.,
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I can just tell my friends where I hid all the bodies?
> 
> KIDDING, OkAAAY?!?!
Click to expand...

Definition of a friend: Someone who will help you move.
Definition of a best friend: Someone who will help you move a body.


----------



## Jazz House

jrvinson45 said:


> Jazz House said:
> 
> 
> 
> reported spam.
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with spam... just wanted to say your current avatar is your best to date.... pretty cool!
Click to expand...

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Carl H.

Bet I have more spammers on my friends list than you!:twisted:


----------



## Yofis

I only have had two friend requests, and although they represent the creme de la creme of the SOTW Community, I can't help but think that my current musical associations are keeping me from being the ultimately popular person that I am every where else in life.

That or nearly everyone on this site is a Racist toward Yanomamos. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Grumps

The reason this function is wildly unpopular, is because it seems most of us would rather wait for friend requests from others rather than send them out ourselves.


----------



## retread

Yofis said:


> I can't help but think that my current musical associations are keeping me from being the ultimately popular person that I am every where else in life.


Yeah, I think Grumps mentioned that you and he are in the same band.


----------



## Grumps

Not everyone can be charming in print as well. :king:


----------

